# Live around Atlanta?



## Memnoch_the_odd (Apr 19, 2010)

*Hi, I'm somewhat new to the board. I suffer from IBS, the most painful symptom to deal with being bad odor. I would really like to be able to talk with and/or meet other wonderful people with this issue that can be understanding since they also suffer from issues caused by IBS. I'm 22, female, weird colored hair, a few tattoos, very unique ha. I would Really like to meet someone that is within 10 to 15 years of my age, but I would be happy to talk to anyone! Just feeling lonely, sad, misunderstood. I've tried going to shrinks since paying them to talk about this, you'd think they would be able to feign interest and compassion. Never really worked out though, ha. But having someone to talk to that also suffers, I think we could both benefit. I hope this works I could use a friend in this. I'd be a great person to have in your life, I promise!*


----------

